# CC Muskie



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

In one of the threads it was mentioned that souther Ohio Muskie fishermen are tight lipped. So I thought I would help break the perception. 

I fish CC a lot, usually at least once a week. The last few years my buddy, Fletch, and I caught very few Muskie, one here and there. This last summer that totally changed. I caught at least 20 Muskie and I would say Fletch caught just as many. Most were in the 22-24" range, however we did catch a few that went close to 30". 

The first one scared the heck out of me, I target bass almost exclusively. Didn't even know how to take it off the lure. I saw a lot of guys trolling, and casting great big lures at the rock banks. We didn't catch any off the rock banks, but maybe that's where the 4' ones hang out, I dont know. 

The truth is we caught all of them out of the lay downs using spinner baits and thin crank baits. And they were aggressive, I caught several after I saw them follow my bait to the boat and then I put my bait back down in the water - moved it around some and watched the muskie come back and attack. 

So that's the scoop, they are there. Not that I'm happy about it, they stink the boat up something awful. Maybe some of the muskie fishermen can answer a couple questions for me. 

1. Are they eating the bass and crappie, seems like they would to me.
2. Are they taking habitat away from the bass. We are catching them where we used to catch bass, if we catch a muskie in an area we don't catch any bass in the same area.
3. Is there a size limit on muskie, although I don't know why anyone would want to take one anyway. Of course we won't take any bass out either.... But if muskie are going to hurt the bass fishing maybe it's time to start loading my pond up with them --- just kidding guys...


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

>they are there. Not that I'm happy about it, they stink the boat up >something awful.

nothing beats the smell of muskellunge in the boat!
catch one over 40" and then tell us how it smells  

btw, I believe muskies will run bass out of some prime areas, but they'd much rather eat shad. I wouldn't worry about them hurting the bass population.
EH


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the information Freeze. Myself and Im sure others who do fish Caesars for Musky appreciate any information we can get their location and/or what their hitting on.

I agree with Esoxhunter, Musky will feed on the most abundant food source which would be shad.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

> 1. Are they eating the bass and crappie, seems like they would to me.


Well, they'll eat anything they can chase down and fit in their mouth when they are hungry but they'll primarily eat shad (there's no shortage of shad forage in CC), they'll also eat smallish carp among other things.



> 2. Are they taking habitat away from the bass. We are catching them where we used to catch bass, if we catch a muskie in an area we don't catch any bass in the same area.


With muskie, particularly in waters where they don't naturally reproduce to any major extent, the population density is so small that they won't take enough habitate away from other fish to make an impact. Northern Pike in the wrong lake can ruin the fishing but I don't know of that happening with muskie any place they've been introduced.



> 3. Is there a size limit on muskie


In most waters in Ohio there isn't a size limit but there is a 2 fish limit. In Pymatuning Lake (NE Ohio/PA) and the Ohio River there is a 30" size limit.

Dad got one that went 38" out of CC in the fall; we've also caught several in the 20-30" inch range over the past couple of years. Ours have also all come while casting jerk baits at typical bass cover. I have seen one caught off the rocks near the 73 bridge last summer. We've tended to catch most of the 'skis when we were targeting bass rather then when we were actually targeting muskie 

Steve


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Muskies definate food choice is shad, and I would say that muskie would not eat as many fry or small fish than bass do themselves, think about the last bass that spit up a small bass,perch or crappie. 
Example, Canada some of the bigest smallmouth in the world and more pike and muskie than anywhere else. 
Cave run KY Exceptional Muskie fishing, bass fishing, and crappie fishing. I have been told that people are throwing muskie on the bank and killing them, what a waste. All these fish can survive naturally. As a bass fisherman you have to change your approach everyday. Muskie will take some of the best spots, and there the top predator. It sounds kinda like you may be tournament driven, those other competitors are also going to have to adapt. I appreciate your info, It has always been a battle.(bass eat crappie)(bass and walleye eat all the perch)(muskie eat everything) Muskies would surely die in a pond anyway. This all goes back to the ODNR'S plan "CARRYING CAPACITY" A enviroment is never going to be able to survive if there is not enough food, habitat, or other they will not survive. Ohio Muskie will probably never naturally reproduce. Bass always will!! JUST TO FEED THE FIRE WERE DEVELPING A STRAIND OF MUSKIE THAT ONLY EAT CARP!!! LOL
I think everything will do fine. Although I think the bigger fight is going to be for habitat, none or very little weed beds and avoiding the pleasure craft. What every they do for muskie will also help bass. As for me I would rather eat a carp than take a bass or muskie, they are terible. 
I respect all of your opinions or beliefs but the best protection of our resources is to continue the sportsman in all of us. 
I'm going to give you my fishing history, 3 to 12 yrs bluegill, 12 to 18 bass, 18 to 30 walleye/saugeye/ 30 to 37 Muskie, this is remarkable. I have enjoyed and/or in my mind mastered how many species of fish. Man I think I'll go back to school and become a fishing writter. Esox said it well, You wait till your having a slow day and you see this log laying over by the bank, no its a muskie, he must be fifty inches long. Tell me you would'nt try him.
WE might even be able to convert you with a fifty inch muskie. LOL
Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzy

P.S If you put them in your pond, we'll just have to stock more! LOL


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

All my ski's have came of wood and twister tails.
Fishcrazzzzzzzy


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the answers. To be honest the bass fishing is not great at CC, we do good but it's not great. It is nice to have another game fish to go after and they are a blast to catch. I'm all for something reducing the shad in that lake. 

September this year I was fishing the mouth of a cove, there were 3 crappie fishing boats nearby. I made a long cast to a bushy tree laying in the water and even with all that line out the hit felt super hard. It was a 29" muskie and it must have come out of the water 4 times, making a heck of a racket. Even the guys in the crappie boats got to enjoy that one and I enjoyed it much more than the normal 12" bass. By the way, afterwards I went up to where that muskie came out of and the water was maybe a foot deep. This really suprised me.

I have to say this, I don't normally say anything to other fishermen when I see them doing something stupid but if I saw someone throwing a muskie up on the bank I would be extemely disappointed. Drums yes but what a waste to do that to any game fish.

A 50" muskie, yee haaaa - do you guys really think they might get that big in CC???


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You DA MAN Freeze for spilling your guts  Yes, they will get 50" at CC. NO DOUBT!!! Hey, I'll bet there are more musky caught on spinner baits than any lure  Not to worry about them eating bass. But I am PETRIFIED that they are eating small carp  ..............  ........ DA KING !!!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

There aren't any muskie's in CC  

LOL.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Adding to the post are there any weed beds at Caesars? Flats? I know there are a lot of deep water humps, and wood. I had the best Crappie year ever on Caesars last year. 12" to 17" inch and 50 at a time and better, jigs and floats and minnows. Nice to be able to throw back 10 inchers. As for plans in the future, I have info that Caesars is going to be hot! There is no dought of a 50 inch muskie, there's already been a 42". Oh Yeh!!!! Only 8 more inches. The odds of muskies surviving is 50 % the first year. Bad thing is the next year its also 50 %. 1000 muskie turns into 500 year one, year 2 250 and down from there. 
Freeze more people need to be like you and ask these questions. It only helps Ohio to be one great fishery. My dad use to tell me that the only stupid question is one thats needed and not asked.
I get all my info from muskie clubs, and there interested in caesars creek.
Also you dont have to have a scale sample envelope, just collect the sample write down the required info on the sign at the boat ramps and send them in. We are below average with samples so everyone is important. I think only two last year. Thats not going to help. We need a spring outing of the southwest on Caesars. May!!!!! Small get together on the lake.
Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

"I had the best Crappie year ever on Caesars last year. 12" to 17" inch and 50 at a time and better, jigs and floats and minnows".

You going to have to let me go in your boat next time I go to CC!


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

I just cant tell you, but I have good electronics and I found a "Oh I forgot".I cant tell you but I'll show you at the outing in may. Hey Fishcrazy Crappie guide service.LOL
Fishcrazzzzy


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Ok, one more question: Besides the obvious shark teeth, are there any gill plates to worry about when you remove the hook and release muskie? Till now I've grabbed them across the back trying to keep the gills closed, but the bigger they get the more difficult that will become. 

Fishcrazy - we will send samples this year, pictures if you want. Sorry, didn't realize anyone was still tracking that information. As a regular at CC, you can tell the powers to be that they are doing well..... Hey - will they reimburse us for the spinners those things keep taking from us?


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

www.freewebs.com/southwestohiomuskieclub/

HEEEHEEE!!!! Give me a break I just started it 7:00 Pm Tonight
Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzzzzy. I need to add a bunch of stuff.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Another excellant question. On small one behind the head works fine, on a big one the best is a 1.water release, 2. cradle or soft net, 3.lift the fish supporting the full body weight in two places, never hang it off one hand. You will literly rip the head from the body from there own weight. I think a horizontal lift is best supporting the body. Catking continue lipping them.
Hot water get them back as soon as you can. Now muskie fisherman use 80 and 50 lb line why. 1.no break offs. 2. and more important to get the fish in with limited stress. Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## fishingfool (May 25, 2004)

Hello, All. I've been watching this Muskie post for a bit now. Just to give you a little back ground on me I'm a cheesehead transplant, So I've met many a Muskie fisher-person, brother, cousin, aunt, from up my way. (Wisconsin). Well, up my way they call the Muskie the "Fish-of-a-thousand cast's". And yes a muskie will eat anything it can catch. But very rarely have I heard of Muskie depleting native fish populations, (ie) bass, crappie, ect. Muskie, (In my opinion) prey on the most abundant food source, but also on the genetically inferrior fish, therefore, creating a better gene base for the native species. Muskie's can be caught, trolling, in laydowns, or dropoffs depending on the many factors, but the most common one is food source. As far as Muskie's having a foul odor, I never encountered that, bad smell of a Muskie, but I've caught about 4 in my 43 years, and all, while fishing for bass or pan fish. Also, the guys, gal's I know use 15 to 30 lb line, most always with a very thin wire leader, as to allow for a smaller line test strength. Honestly, I was getting ready to give up on Ohio as far as fishing, vs. I just don't know how to fish anymore. but the chance of a trophy Muskie in the 50+ inch range in one of the stocked Ohio lakes is comming in the near future. And it's got me intrested. I hope I didn't step on anyone's toes with my opinions Also, I'm looking for a fishing tutor, fishing partner. for 2005.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I did a fair amount of Musky fishing years ago at Chataqua (spelling?) in NY. We caught them trolling as well as casting. Through a lot of hard work and really learning the favored haunts and weedbed structure we were able to average about a musky every seven hours. Most were in the 30 to 36 inch range but we also took our share in the 40 to 44 inch range. All were released. We never really did any good on bass or walleye in the favored haunts which is a no brainer. Also found the smaller fish to hold tighter to heavier cover as I'm sure they knew they were as good a meal to their larger likeness as anything else. We twice caught musky with the tail of smaller musky sticking out of their gullet. The hatchery at Chataqua had a firly large cannibalism problem. Never noticed a smell problem.
We hit it big time one weekend when the fish went on a real feeding binge. Seven fish in a day and a half! Largest was 42 inches and smallest was 36 inches. Saw some real hogs come to the landing that weekend. Thought you might find these comments interesting.


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Great posts... But now I'm really curious about the muskie odor I notice when I catch them. I've seen two different people say they have not noticed this, so I'm wondering if it's something about CC that is bringing out a stronger odor?


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

That's the smelliest fish I have ever touched. I've never been close to one outside of Caesars Creek. Maybe it does have something to do with CC?
They were so strong that I could smell them when they were next to the boat, not yet raised out of the water.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Northern pike smell that way too, I had a joke but thought better. If you notice they have a terrific slime coat. You could spread that stuff on toast. I think the reason they stink is related to the slime coat. Just blame it on your partner and catch another. Just a reminder a muskie is a wild animal and will bite if threatened, though rare beware!!!! 

I carry "beano" with me and put a few in there mouth, no problem!!! LOL
Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy I ask my vet/muskie pro contact


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Ive caught pike that had an odor and some that didnt have an odor. Last fall I caught a bass at Caesar that had a very strong odor which makes me wonder if it may have something to do with the time of year or perhaps even stress. Ive also heard that during turnover in the fall fish can have an odor.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishin Chat 8:00 P .M


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

This is great thread. A Muskie will eat about anything it has the opportunity to eat bass, walleye crappie, ducks, squirrels you name it but they do prefer higher protein fish which are shad. Dont you think bass and walleye eat their share of fingerling muskie they definitely do that is one of the reasons why only 1 out of 10,000 muskie will reach 50 or bigger in Ohio. As far as the smell I love it! Put 40 fish in the boat over a weeks time in Canada put the travel cover on and see if customs will search your boat once they stick their head under the cover.  

Now let me start a new controversy 
Why do bass, crappie and walleye fisherman catch so many small muskie between 20 and 30 inches? The answer is Small Lures = Small Muskie, BIG LURES = BIG MUSKIE. This is not a 100% true statement but I feel there is more truth to this statement that not
Caesar Cr. Was first stocked in 1998 with 5560 Advanced fingerlings so you should be seeing some muskie in the low to mid 40 inch range by now. Its time to up size your baits. Here is a sample of some Muskie baits for you non-muskie fisherman. My boat is under about 6 inches of snow right so I had to use the lures I had on hand. All of these lures have caught muskie for me in the past the lure on top has caught muskie at Lake Milton and Chautauqua NY the rest at about any other Muskie lake I have fished.


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

fffffish - you're cracking me up, what a hoot... I certainly have this image of a border guard lifting the cover up on you boat and thinking oh man what the heck is that smell...  And fishcrazy spreading the slime coating on toast --- what an enjoyable way to spend winter days - reading posts from comic fishermen  Thanks guys!

Thanks for the bait pictures, I had to get a dollar bill out and look at it just to imagine the size of your SMALL bait. I can just imagine the rod you throw (or troll) that big boy with. Big baits big fish, all relative to the species you're after of course, my biggest bass baits are the size of your small one there, but have caught some big smallies!!!

I'm pretty pumped about the muskie monsters in CC, and with such deep waters and loads of shad - yeah lookout!!!!!!


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Freeze said:


> 1. Are they eating the bass and crappie, seems like they would to me.


To the best of my knowledge muskie, like pike and pickerel, actually show a preference for "soft rayed fishes" as a food source. They will nail a 12" carp, sucker or shad (or smaller) and will generally shun a sharp-spined species such as a bass or crappie unless that fish is injured (instinctive response to an injured fish).

Also, I 've found with pike that bass will actually lay up quite close. Bass will feed on prey spooked by the muskie, much as smallmouth will shadow a big carp and eat crayfish that are rooted up by the carp! I'd bet muskie will exhibit a similar symbiotic relationship. In any situation, I doubt there is too much competition for cover in a lake the size of CC with its (relatively) low predator density.

My $0.02.

Joe C.
2005 - Muskie on a Fly!!!! - (from the dead sea, no less).


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Man, what do you cast or should I say LAUNCH that large bait with? A grenade launcher? LOL

I was going across the lake this past year and saw a large bait on top of the water. It wasn't as big as the large one in your picture but it was hefty.

I agree with the larger bait, larger fish statement. 


Good luck this year you guys.
Fletch


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Fletch, could I get that back...I've been looking for it all year. lol 

As for the smell of muskies, I caught one in northern WI and noted the smell, a month later I caught one in CC and it was the exact same smell (pretty distinctive). Oddly enough, I speared a shad with a bucktail one afternoon at CC and it too had that smell. Perhaps the muskies are taking on a smell from their forage fish. Problem with this hypothesis, the lake in WI had no shad in it (Lake Amnicon for the cheese-heads among us).

cornmuse, if you catch any fish on a flyrod, try and use the big ass flyrods. As someone mentioned before, many muskie die after being released following a drawn out fight on light tackle. Thats why most guys try and horse them in as quick as possible, and put them back quicker. Thanks. It would be fun to fight a large fish for an hour but I'd hate for it to be the big fish's last fight. Good luck at your quest though. You should be very identifiable by the rest of us. Also, if you do catch one post GPS coordinates, time of day, lure, clothing worn, lunch eaten that day, etc.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Every one I've ever caught - OH, KY, & WI - has had the characteristic odor to varying degrees. Like FC, I believe it has to do w/the slime coat.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

big_b16 said:


> cornmuse, if you catch any fish on a flyrod, try and use the big ass flyrods. As someone mentioned before, many muskie die after being released following a drawn out fight on light tackle. Thats why most guys try and horse them in as quick as possible, and put them back quicker. Thanks. It would be fun to fight a large fish for an hour but I'd hate for it to be the big fish's last fight. Good luck at your quest though. You should be very identifiable by the rest of us. Also, if you do catch one post GPS coordinates, time of day, lure, clothing worn, lunch eaten that day, etc.


I hear ya'. I've taken three so far on a fly - largest at 33.5" out of Cowen. Not a beast, but a handful in a canoe with no net and a six weght fly rod better suited to small bass! Smallest I've caught was a 28" fish in Cown and a 31" fish out of a Minnesota river (which shall remain nameless). I'm rigged with my 8wt which is the rod I also use for saltwater stripers, bluefish and redfish - it's got plenty of guts to whip a fish under 40" in just a few minutes. More than 40" and I'll be too busy cleaning my shorts to land the fish anyway  

You won't have any problems identifying a guy fishing from a canoe (sand colored kevlar Mad River) with a fly rod and tossing foot-long streamers, I assure you!!! I'll be sure to note GPS, water temp, air temp, and luch condiments on the trip report  

Joe C.


----------



## fishingfool (May 25, 2004)

Now let's get real. Muskie, and odor. I never smelled a muskie that didn't smell like a plain ole fish, slime or not. I think the stocked Muskie, odor, may come from the quality of waters here in Ohio ???? Or was that a dream about the local fish-fry at the VFW. LOL


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

He'll give me a scientific answer.

Fishcrazzzzzzzzzy


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Well fishingfool I guess it's not important whether they have a distinctive odor or not, we all agree they are fun to catch....


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2004)

I will give it a try.I've fished CC since before it was a lake.I have a good map of CC,plenty of Musky tackle,and can fish most anytime now.I caught some small Muskies this spring while Crappie fishing.They sure like Red & White.Largest was around 29".I've caught several Big Bass at CC through the years and now would like to Musky fish and put a 50" in the boat.I like your idea of a Charter Musky Club and will help with what I can.I joined a Bass club in the mid 80's for a while and learned some great info from some of the guys.It CAN be a good thing!.... Lucky


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

I would like to form something with muskies inc?
fishcrazy


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

casslake in MN is known for muskie named muskie capital of the world


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

thought that was hayward, wi?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

How about Boulder Junction, WI?


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

well the giant muskie statue is in hayward...maybe that is the muskie fishing hall of fame. who knows what catch phrase has been attached to it as of late.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Q. Where was the first muskellunge discovered and documented in the United States?



A. History: Between 1838 and 1853 Spencer F. Baird and Jared P. Kirtland first discovered and documented the muskellunge in the United States. Theses early naturalists and ichthyologists (the study of fish) collected and Identified 41 different species of fish in the Mahoning River in Ohio with the Muskie being 1 of them.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The giant musky in Hayward is actually a pike?? And that is the freshwater fish " hall of fame" of the United States  Been there many times...... CATKING ( Could be a musky)


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Who's keeping track?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> JUST TO FEED THE FIRE WERE DEVELPING A STRAIND OF MUSKIE THAT ONLY EAT CARP


Maybe we'll get together and create a carp that eats muskie!!! 



> Drums yes but what a waste to do that to any game fish.


Many a drum have saved a otherwise fruitless day on the lake...

I seen where a post mentioned someone tossing muskie up on the bank... That feeling of disgust follows along the same path when doing the same to carp or drum that other fishermen target...

I guess what I am saying is we're all paying the same license fee and use the same lakes so we should repect each other and the fish the choose to go after...

Nice thread otherwise on muskie fishing... I've never caught one while fishing for them and never brought one all the way in... either had my line break or they simply shook off...
GAWD awefull strong fish... must be from eating all those carp


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

I would'nt think of wasting a any fish. Unless I was talking to CrappieLooker. LOL I remember being a youngster and pulling in 20 Lb carp, thought I was king of the world. Atkyhunter I had 25 turkeys go through my mother in laws side yard (vinton co) about 2 weeks ago, I call to them and they called back until they spoted me. They fly pretty good. Every fish has its place. 
Fishcrazy


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Vinton co. is where our state 1st stocked turkey and now they are in every county...
I'll take turkey over fishing anyday but thats just me


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4158&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

Now this is definately not one of those bottom feeding rough fish called Pike! We understand you may be affected by the frequent use of dough balls when you forget your lunch.  

BB


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa...
I use canned corn THANK YOU very much hahahaa


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Fishing for turkey  A little off mark in this thread but since Atrkyhntr brought the subkect up - We see a lot of turkeys when we fish dale hollow lake. Actually that was the first place I had ever seen a wild turkey, heard them first of course. I tell ya what, you said a drum can save a rough day of fishing, the same can be said for sitting in your boat - not catching any smallies but getting to watch wild turkeys on the side of the hollow. It is really cool. That's one of the things I like best about fishing - from a boat anyway - it's one of the few ways you can watch wild life up close without them realizing you are even there.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> from a boat anyway - it's one of the few ways you can watch wild life up close without them realizing you are even there


I couldn't agree more...

Hey I didn't start talking turkey


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

I did???????  
Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy


----------

